# Triplex or Quadraplex



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

Are you still on NEC from the 1980's ?


----------



## jrl5687 (Jan 7, 2019)

Sometimes it seems like they are!


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I would run triplex with a separate ground conductor as it only needs to #1 al.


----------



## jrl5687 (Jan 7, 2019)

GREAT IDEA, THANK YOU


----------

